# HUGE sale and 50" Flat Screen TV Contest!!!!!



## TwisT (Sep 6, 2011)

*



WE ARE ISSUING 3 DISCOUNT CODES AND GIVING AWAY A FREE 50" FLAT SCREEN TV FOR SEPTEMBER!
	SEE BELOW FOR DETAILS!


	*************************************************************************

ALERT! WE'VE CHANGED OUR SHIPPING POLICY!

	NOW, ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS GET EXPRESS SHIPPING REGARDLESS OF SIZE!

	ALL CANADIAN ORDERS GET FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING OVER $300!

	SO, FOR THE PRICE OF REGULAR PRIORITY SHIPPING, YOU NOW GET AN EMS UPGRADE!

	ONLY AT EXTREME PEPTIDE!
*************************************************************************

	WERE GIVING AWAY A FREE 50" FLAT SCREEN TV!




	*FOR ILLUSTRATIVE PURPOSES ONLY

STARTING 9-6-11 ALL ORDERS THAT END  IN 0 (10010,10020,11300 ETC...) ARE ENTERED INTO A DRAWING TO WIN A FREE  50" FLAT SCREEN TV. THE WINNER WILL BE SELECTED RANDOMLY IN THE FIRST  WEEK OF OCTOBER.

	IF FOR SOME REASON THE WINNER DOESNT WANT THE TV THEY MAY CHOOSE A $500 STORE CREDIT TO BE USED AS THEY WISH.

	******************************************************************

	FOR SEPTEMBER WE ARE ISSUING 3 DISCOUNT CODES BASED UPON THE SIZE OF YOUR ORDER!
	THE MORE YOU ORDER THE MORE YOU SAVE!

	THE CODE STAGES ARE AS FOLLOWS:

ONE CODE WILL GIVE 10% OFF - NO MINIMUM ORDER SIZE
ONE CODE WILL GIVE 15% OFF - $150 MINIMUM ORDER SIZE
THE LAST CODE WILL GIVE 20% OFF - $500 MINIMUM ORDER SIZE

	ALL OF THESE CODES ARE ACTIVE IMMEDIATELY, PM TWIST FOR YOUR CODE!!!.

	*******************************************************
	We do realize that many of our items are out of stock at the moment and  we should be fully restocked in the next 24 to 48 hours.


	********************************************************

WE APOLOGIZE BUT WE ARE NOT ABLE TO ALTER ALREADY SUBMITTED ORDERS. 


 ****************************************************************​ 
*AND  DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACED BEFORE 12 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET  SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT  ANYTIME!* 

Please note: all products purchased from Extreme Peptide are for research/hobbyist puposes only. Not for human use.
	Any  use outside of our established terms of purchase is prohibited.
	Not intended for resale or commercial redistribution. Keep away from children.​


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah Twist. looks like i'll be ordering a little extra with the discount code savings...


----------



## dav1dg90 (Sep 6, 2011)

Great!!! Thanks as always Twist!!!! So your saying the AIs will be back soon right???


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 6, 2011)

All i see is signs everywhere telling me to try some Folli.....could this sign be any more obvious??? Thanks Twist!!!!


----------



## TwisT (Sep 11, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> All i see is signs everywhere telling me to try some Folli.....could this sign be any more obvious??? Thanks Twist!!!!



Lol!!


----------

